# FGLK Layout Tour Part 1



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

My first video post here - Thought I'd start with part 1 of my layout tour -


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Saw this after I posted on your photo thread.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it just me misreading FGLK?🤓

...jus' puttin' that out there.

NIce layout...🙂👍


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, I lived just outside of Watkins Glen until I was twelve years old, then we packed up and moved to Utah and then Wyoming.


----------



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Cool, I lived just outside of Watkins Glen until I was twelve years old, then we packed up and moved to Utah and then Wyoming.


Oh cool! I lived on a farm up near Reading Center. Moved South in my early 30's. What part of Schuyler County were you in?


----------



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

shaygetz said:


> Is it just me misreading FGLK?🤓
> 
> ...jus' puttin' that out there.
> 
> NIce layout...🙂👍


Ha Ha, I think I see where you're going with this! Friend of mine couldn't find the railroad online the other day. Finally realized he was searching for FLGK lol.


----------

